
Chrome for Android may start disabling JavaScript on 2G connections - josephscott
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/08/23/chrome-android-may-start-disabling-javascript-2g-connections/
======
erdaniels
Looks generally harmless. Only worry I would have is sites that don't rely on
JS but use trackers and users get the bottom UI message. On the other hand,
this could detract users with spotty connections from sites that require JS be
loaded to perform any interaction on the sites.

